# Egg Yolk (L201)



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my attempt to revive the L201 fry photo thread~. As the latest update, all fries has been released out of papa's cave yesterday morning and I've since moved most of them into the breeder box. There are about 9 little fries in there and still a few roaming in the tank with the big guys who showed no interest in eating them.

The fries are about 1.3cm now, and the egg sacs are completely gone. I'll post updated photos later today! Below are the previous posted photos before BCA V.1.2 went history!   

Day 1










Day 2










Day 4



















Day 5










Day 6










Day 8


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Aww.. growing up so fast!!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Egg Yolks


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

good job Ed. I always like to see people being able to spawn wild plecos from me 
Keep those photos going...

And if I maybe, can I use your photo in my site with your credit on the photo?


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> good job Ed. I always like to see people being able to spawn wild plecos from me
> Keep those photos going...
> 
> And if I maybe, can I use your photo in my site with your credit on the photo?


Of course you are most welcome to use them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Any newer pics of the little guys? This is just too cool. I can't wait until my L264 "get busy"


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool pics Ed


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG that is so neat Ed, congrats!!!


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

cool pics and wow they grow fast


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Any newer pics of the little guys? This is just too cool. I can't wait until my L264 "get busy"


A lot of new photos are still stuck in the SD card and will upload them later today!  Like Charles said, it's great to see we are able to breed these fish locally with Vancouver water~ I can't even imagine when all your pleco starts to produce, it would be quite a sight with all your collections!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful pics. As beautiful as on the defunct site. 

Yes, post some newer ones please.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm getting my phantoms a nice new cube I think, so I hope I can get them a little happier to get a move on.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Day 16, they are everywhere..... but I just couldn't get a good shot~ LOL


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

They look great. Growing fast.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice! they are amazing!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh...............TOO CUTE


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a pretty good shot there Ed. So awesome. You're going to be churning these guys out.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

still jealous.. lol


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!
Great growth!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That's fast.. 2 weeks only!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

update please


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

can we see mommy and daddy?


----------

